# Mustang Maddy



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

This morning I watched the last of a series of videos on the rehabilitation of Mystic who was deemed an untrainable Mustang. 

I think there may be more coming in the series not sure. But I did watch all on her site.

I was more than impressed and learned a great deal of useful information.

I'm wondering if anyone here on the forum has watched the series and if they have any comments about it they'd be willing to share..


----------

